# Marineland C 360



## bourgoine (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi everyone I am new to the whole aquarium thing so I pretty much a novice to all of this. I have just started this hobby about 3 months ago with a 29 gallon tank. But last week I upgraded to a 46 gallon bow front tank. I am using the Heater, Air Pump, and HOB Filter from my old tank. I have just ordered a Marineland C 360 because my Penquin 200 is def not going to beable to effectively filter the tank I think. The main question I have is where should I put the Intake and the out lines. Also should I still use my HOB filter with the new one or just run one of them.

Thanks for your time and helping a new person to the hobby.


----------



## cichlidNub (Jan 11, 2008)

I would run both filters and ditch the air pump.(unless you like the bubbles) The HOB will provide enough surface movement for oxygen exchange. I would put the HOB on one side, the outlet from canister in the middle directed at the front glass and the inlet in the other corner. This way the outlet will come out the middle go down the front glass and back to the corners were the inlets are.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Here's a handy video on setting one up. 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/can ... ilters.php

The intake and output can go pretty much wherever you want them too, it doesn't make much difference. I keep them at opposite ends of the tank.


----------



## bourgoine (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for your help. Getting the filter in the mail tomarrow. Great Video for the setup excelent find.

Thanks

Cliff


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

bourgoine said:


> Great Video for the setup excelent find.


Find?... I didn't find the video, I _made _it! :wink:

Mine is still running beautifully. Good luck!


----------



## bourgoine (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok I got the C 360 last Friday and have been running it since. But I have a problem. Every few minutes to an hour I keep getting bursts of air comming out of the filter. I have tried leaning it a little bit to help get the air out but when I do more air shoots out of the filter. I took out all the trays to make sure that i have alligned them all the right way and they seem to fit alright. I even took the hoses off of the motor head to make sure I had a good seal. The only thing that I can think of that is causing the problem is that I noticed that the top basket doesnt have one of those rubber tops like all the other baskets do. So if anyone can help solve this problem it would be a huge help. Also my filter came with that CD that tells you whats in the box and how to hook it up but it didnt come with the silicone lube. So I just used vasaline like Joea said in the video.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

The top tray does not have the rubber piece so don't worry. And the spitting of bubbles is normal. Slightly leaning it and shaking back and forth gently may help get rid of them faster... but when I set them up new it took about a week for all the bubbles to leave the canister.

I know it's kind of annoying right now... but as long as it is hooked up right it should stop.

It's a great filter... enjoy!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

This seems to be a common problem with this filter. I had the same trouble, but mine was my own fault. I added arogonite to one of the trays and it badly affected the suction and warped the bottom of the tray, causing a small leak between. Marineland replaced the trays for me and it fixed the problem.

If it doesn't cure itself, my guess is there's a very small alignment problem with the trays. The fixed intake tubes that are part of the trays are tough to line up sometimes when you put it together. I actually put a finger down each one to make sure it's inserted, seated and sealed properly to the tray underneath.

edouthirt is correct, there is no "O" ring seal for the top tray.


----------



## bourgoine (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok thanks guys. I also used my fingers to make sure the trays were lined up the right way. One more question though since I'm not using the carbon what other media should I have in the filter. Right now I just have the 2 filter pads in the bottom, then an empty tray, bio balls in the thrid tray, and the ceramic rings and polishing pad in the top tray. I'm going to be stocking the tank with African Cichlids and I already have a PH buffer with the sand that I have. Carib Sea Cichlid Sand. So not sure how I should utilize that last empty tray. Thanks Guys


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I think you would be best off adding another source of biological fitration. That's what I did to both of mine. On one I added an extra set of bio balls and the other a set of ceramic rings.

I prefer the ceramic rings because they do not float. and floating media can be a real pain in the @$$ when you are doing maintenance on the filter.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

How many fish are you planning on stocking anyway? What species?

Regardless... more bio filtration will be good... because you never know when you will want to add more fish or upgrade to a bigger tank with a higher stocking level.


----------



## bourgoine (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not really sure what fish I am going to get yet. I have gone to a few fish stores in the area and most of their fish tanks are labeled as mixed African Cichlids. So I am really not sure what fish to get as of right now. I am still currently cycling my tank and and aqua scaping it right now with pieces of black slate and have made a few caves out of them. For the amount of fish I want to keep will prob be around 8 or 10 fish total because the tank is only a 46 gallon bowfront and I really dont want to over stock it to much.


----------

